# Haloween



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

Had 3 cocky little shitbag hoodrats knock last night 'Trick-or-Treating. Pointed out that it was only the 28th and that Haloween was on the 31st and if they went to school they would know this. They then fucked off. They'll probably key my car now.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Car in garage and don't answer the door.

The thing that annoys me is that these are the wee fucks that cause hassle and vandalise stuff all year round, then seem to conveniently forget the fact when they try to extort money from you.

Rogue


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have my water ballons prepared in advance by the front door to throw back at the little sods


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I've got my Samurai leaned near the front door. A-READY n WAITING!!! They throw any eggs at my car, or at the door for tellin em to PISS off, they will get a good 'Kill Bill' style chopping!!! :twisted:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's just the fact that they come around "trick or Treat"ing in th efirst place that galls me.

Another shite American custom we've imported.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Kell said:


> It's just the fact that they come around "trick or Treat"ing in th efirst place that galls me.
> 
> Another shite American custom we've imported.


Is it American? I never realised. I don't mind it too much if the kids are decent, polite and young enough to find it fun. It's the slightly older ones who are doing it hoping for a 'trick' that really fuck me off. :evil:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Looks like I was wrong - again. :roll:

All Hallows' Eve

The origins of Hallowe'en in England

On 31st October, the eve of All Saints Day, the people of England celebrate Hallowe'en, or All Hallows' (meaning hallowed or holy) Eve.

In ancient Britain this date was the pre-Christian eve of the New Year and Celtic Harvest Festival, when the souls of the dead were thought to revisit their homes to eat and drink. People left refreshments on the table and unlocked their doors before retiring for the night, then bells were rung, fires lit to guide the returning souls back to earth and animals were brought in for the winter.

After Hallowe'en became a Christian festival, supernatural associations continued to thrive. It was believed that witches were abroad and that it was possible for certain people to perform magic and summon up spirits. Torches (made from cabbage stalks and bundles of dried heather dipped in grease) were carried and spells were chanted, in the hope that souls condemned to purgatory (from Purgatory Field, Poulton & Purgatory Farm at Weston, Lancashire) would find some relief.

Hallowe'en was also a time for rituals and divination, when nuts were roasted by young women and apple pips scattered on hot coals - the behaviour of the pips indicating the temperament of their future spouses. Fortunes were told with apples and cabbages; children bobbed for apples in tubs of water; girls combed their hair three times before a mirror in the hope of seeing their future husbands; and lanterns were made from swedes and turnips (gouged out to form a face with a grinning mouth), then kept alight from from dusk until dawn.

*Hallowe'en was once a time for making mischief - many parts of England still recognise this date as Mischief Night - when children would knock on doors demanding a treat (Trick or Treat) and people would disguise themselves as witches, ghosts, kelpies and spunkies, in order to obtain food and money from nervous householders. In certain parts of England youths still play pranks on their neighbours by hiding garden ornaments, whitewashing walls and ringing doorbells in the dead of night. *

There are a great many local traditions associated with 31st October. For instance, Hallowe'en is known as Dookie Apple Night in Newcastle upon Tyne, where the local children parade through the streets carrying traditional turnip lanterns. Then in Somerset's Hinton St George, where punkies (Hallowe'en lanterns) are carved from mangel-wurzels on the last Thursday in November (Punky Night), children go through the streets singing. When they knock on doors they receive either money or a candle from the householder. This custom is believed to have originated when the women of the village walked to nearby Chriselborough Fair with punkies to light their way, and from there dragged their drunken husbands home.

Hallowe'en, like many other ancient festivals, has always provided an excellent excuse for eating and drinking! At one time, Mash o' Nine Sorts, with a ring concealed within, would be served to unmarried guests - whoever found it would next be married. Then of course, Toffee Apples are still extremely popular and Hallowe'en Cakes are sometimes still baked in the North of England on what is known there as Cake Day.

Many local events take place in England during Hallowe'en. If you're keen to go along to some of the more traditional happenings, please take a look at our calendar of Traditional Autumn Events.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm with R1 on this. I don't mind little kids coming round (supervised) - they always get sweets.. it's the chavs who turn up *** in mouth who totally piss me off. They don't even bother dressing up - they just ask for cash. It's even happening at Christmas with so called carol singers coming round for booze money.

Some of these scrotes demand cash now - when I see this lot coming i offer them jelly babies. I don't mind clearing up flour and stuff - it's worth it to see the disappointment on their faces. However, recent years have seen fireworks fired at the house along with eggs being chucked at windows etc.

Twats..

Dubcat


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Look on the positive side, pay a tenner to those hoodies type with *** in mouth to "trick" the neighbours from hell,..........


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm glad I live in an apartment block... I will personally smite anybody who buzzes in a bunch of unwashed layabouts extorting money... :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I love them when they ring the bell and they are dressed up. I never had any problems and I always open the door. I also always buy sweets for them and give them lots.

Be nice to little kiddies chaps. It is only a laugh and a good fun custom.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I love them when they ring the bell and they are dressed up. I never had any problems and I always open the door. I also always buy sweets for them and give them lots.
> 
> Be nice to little kiddies chaps. It is only a laugh and a good fun custom.


I'll fetch our boys round your place then for babysitting!


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I love them when they ring the bell and they are dressed up. I never had any problems and I always open the door. I also always buy sweets for them and give them lots.
> 
> Be nice to little kiddies chaps. It is only a laugh and a good fun custom.


 The last person with an attitude like that was/is called "Micheal"
Look where he ended up!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I love them when they ring the bell and they are dressed up. I never had any problems and I always open the door. I also always buy sweets for them and give them lots.
> 
> Be nice to little kiddies chaps. It is only a laugh and a good fun custom.


Just wait 'till you are British - you'll soon change your tune 
.

.

.

.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

I haven't got a problem with the little kiddies  (bless the little scamps) even though the whole thing is bollocks but for the Chavs out there, I have a paintball gun fully gassed up with special consignment of frozen paintballs ready for the 'trickers'.

They better bring more than fucking eggs and flour I can tell you. :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

When I was a lad (queue Hovis music) we had "penny for the lantern" not all this foreign trick or treat tripe .We made our own lanterns from a Turnip(swede to southerners) and went out and manfully earnt our pennies ,why should we give these toe rags sweets when they make our lives a misery all year long ?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Kell said:


> Looks like I was wrong - again. :roll:
> 
> *Hallowe'en was once a time for making mischief - many parts of England still recognise this date as Mischief Night - when children would knock on doors demanding a treat (Trick or Treat) and people would disguise themselves as witches, ghosts, kelpies and spunkies, in order to obtain food and money from nervous householders. In certain parts of England youths still play pranks on their neighbours by hiding garden ornaments, whitewashing walls and ringing doorbells in the dead of night. *


If anybody turns up at my house disguised as a spunkie I'm definitely not opening the door and I certainly won't let the wife anywhere near it :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Went to Tesco's to buy some sweets for the kids for tonight. Should be fun.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

As far as I know, Halloween has absolutely NO tradition here in Luxembourg, but as the marketing 'geniuses' have managed to make Halloween a success here it was quite funny watching the kids ringing the doorbells and singing Happy Halloween to the tune of Happy Birthday.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*phew* got away with no ghosts or witches knocking at our front door so hub's and I decided we 'had' to at all the lovely sweeties and treats


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

AvusLee said:


> Had 3 cocky little shitbag hoodrats knock last night 'Trick-or-Treating. Pointed out that it was only the 28th and that Haloween was on the 31st and if they went to school they would know this. They then fucked off. They'll probably key my car now.


Only 3?

We had 5 separate visits by the little %^%* in less than 20 minutes, needless to say we didn't take much notice of them..

I wish the 'Trick or Treat' thingy would go back to the USA where it came from - Its NOT an English custom...

I blame ET for it.. (ET the film that is)

John


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

I open the door unexpectedly with my scream mask on and scare the shite out of them first :lol: then usually hand out a few sweets. Most kids around my area are with parents or a responsible adult.

Think it scare the shite out of the parnets more


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bilbo baggins said:


> Think it scare the shite out of the parnets more


Your not wrong! [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bilbo baggins said:


> I open the door unexpectedly with my scream mask on and scare the shite out of them first :lol: then usually hand out a few sweets. Most kids around my area are with parents or a responsible adult.
> 
> Think it scare the shite out of the parnets more


Might trya Michael Jackson mask next year :lol:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Don't mind the kids if they are supervised, and say thankyou when offered a "Treat" - fortunately most of them did this year.

However to prepare Halloween my household stock up on the most horrible sweets we can find.

I have two tubs near the door. Celebrations for the little kids, some god dam awful caramels and sherbet shit for any chavs :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

hudson said:


> I haven't got a problem with the little kiddies  (bless the little scamps) even though the whole thing is bollocks but for the Chavs out there, I have a paintball gun fully gassed up with special consignment of frozen paintballs ready for the 'trickers'.
> 
> They better bring more than fucking eggs and flour I can tell you. :evil:


I want to live in your street. I think I'd laugh every day!

[wiping away tears before retiring on a high note]


----------

